# Pigeon for pie



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

20+ yard crop-shot (couldn't get any closer)
6.4 gram lead round split shot #2 by Southbend
25-20mm TBG (8" active, 42" draw)
Scout gen2 (blemished model)
Supersure pouch

I'm really liking the lead split shot...the size is 10.25mm, or just under .41cal....and with the band set I'm using, it hits really hard, and has a flat trajectory over quite a long distance....it dropped this guy like a brick...

I would prefer to get within 15 yards of these guys, but they won't allow me to anymore....they are on to me :/

Thx for viewing
MW









Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Nice shooting.

Hey MW - did you make the Pigeon pie you said you were going to make yet - if so how was it?


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

mattwalt said:


> Nice shooting.
> 
> Hey MW - did you make the Pigeon pie you said you were going to make yet - if so how was it?


Actually, I ended up making a stew cause I didn't have all of the necessary ingredients for the pie. I wish I had waited, even though the stew turned out amazing. We were getting low on store bought groceries, so I didn't have much of a choice.

I used all of my saved up breasts - 7 birds - which is more meat than I expected. I wish I had left a few in the freezer... hindsight

Now I have to start all over again...and its becoming more challenging...lol...I have two in my freezer, so I only need four more...this time I am gonna make a pie!!!

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Good shootn my friend! You'll get that pie yet


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Ibojoe said:


> Good shootn my friend! You'll get that pie yet


That's my goal, Joe! The pies look so good when I Google or YouTube a recipe...makes me drool...lol

I bet it would be good in a minced meat pie, too...

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## I like rubber (Jun 12, 2017)

Patients is a virtue


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Got a feeling pigeon would be great with bacon.. a stroganoff maybe...


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

mattwalt said:


> Got a feeling pigeon would be great with bacon.. a stroganoff maybe...


The first time I cooked pigeon it was with bacon...and it was delicious...pan seared in bacon grease...and garlic

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> mattwalt said:
> 
> 
> > Got a feeling pigeon would be great with bacon.. a stroganoff maybe...
> ...


Whenever anyone asks "What's the secret ingredient?" The answer is always BACON!

Got any pics of that stew?


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

brucered said:


> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> > mattwalt said:
> ...


No...damn...I should've taken some pics. I had more than enough time because I slow cooked it for almost 24hrs...just didn't think of taking pics..

It wasn't anything special, really...potatoes, carrots, bacon, pigeon, mushrooms, garlic, salt, pepper, and some vinegar near the end...looked the same as a beef stew...however, there was more meat than anything else...I had no idea how much I was gonna get from seven birds...it was quite a heap of breast...oh and I used the hearts and livers too

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

Nice bird and I got back from summer camp only to see a rabbit in my yard


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

gabeb said:


> Nice bird and I got back from summer camp only to see a rabbit in my yard


Thanks...did you get the bunny?

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> gabeb said:
> 
> 
> > Nice bird and I got back from summer camp only to see a rabbit in my yard
> ...


Nope


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

gabeb said:


> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> > gabeb said:
> ...


too bad...

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------

